
Sarco: 3D-Printed Suicide Coffin - rendx
https://exitinternational.net/sarco/
======
ocdtrekkie
So it's free and 3D printable... but if you read the FAQ, it talks about
having an AI-based system to ensure it isn't misused (sure, let's add AI to
it) and that you'll have to take a test online to prove you know what you are
doing to get a code to activate it.

Pretty sure if someone can build this they can leave out the safeguards.

